# Star Wars: Spin-Off mit Boba Fett erscheint nicht mehr



## Zelada (28. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Spin-Off mit Boba Fett erscheint nicht mehr* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Spin-Off mit Boba Fett erscheint nicht mehr*


----------



## Orzhov (28. Oktober 2018)

Einer der wenigen Filme in dem Franchise der Potential hatte. Mal abwarten wie sich das mit der Serie entwickelt.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2018)

Warum überrascht mich das nicht bei der Entwicklung? Vielleicht gibt's stattdessen ja nen lustigen Animationsfilm mit Droiden, vollgepackt mit Slapstick-Szenen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2018)

Schade. Gerade das Szenario hatte massives Potential.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Oktober 2018)

War eigentlich zu erwarten nach der Serie um den Mandalorianer


----------



## Shotay3 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ouh man, seitdem Disney an der Star Wars Franchise rumbastelt, schießen die ihre Projekte auch nur so durch die Gegend...


----------



## Rabowke (29. Oktober 2018)

... ich frag mich wirklich ob die Geschichte rund um einen Nebencharakter wirklich *Kinokassenpotential* hat.

Selbst die Geschichte einer Ikone, seit den ersten Teilen dabei, scheint finanziell betrachtet nicht so viele Leute angesprochen zu haben. Klar denke ich, dass die beinharten Fans an soetwas interessiert wären, so wie ich mir z.B. einen Film zu Tarkin bzw. Galen Erso wünschen würde, nur ob die finanzkräftige *Masse* das auch so sieht? 

Ich glaube nicht.

Allerdings kann so etwas trotzdem kommen, wie man rund um die "neue" TV-Serie sieht.


----------



## TobiWan82 (29. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich frag mich wirklich ob die Geschichte rund um einen Nebencharakter wirklich *Kinokassenpotential* hat.
> 
> Selbst die Geschichte einer Ikone, seit den ersten Teilen dabei, scheint finanziell betrachtet nicht so viele Leute angesprochen zu haben. Klar denke ich, dass die beinharten Fans an soetwas interessiert wären, so wie ich mir z.B. einen Film zu Tarkin bzw. Galen Erso wünschen würde, nur ob die finanzkräftige *Masse* das auch so sieht?
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch, dass es finanziell nicht die Bombe gewesen wäre. Solo allgemein war eigentlich auch bei den Fans jetzt nicht der Charakter den die breite Masse als Spin-Off sehen wollte. Das wären halt Boba und Obi. Aber dennoch, die Fans sorgen zwar für stabile Einnahmen, aber reicht das damit es ein Erfolg wird? Glaube ich zumindest persönlich nicht.

Zu Galen Erso und Tarkin empfehle ich dir das Buch der Auslöser
https://www.amazon.de/Star-WarsTM-Ausl%C3%B6ser-Ein-Rogue-One-Roman/dp/3734161185/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1540810723&sr=8-1&keywords=star+wars+der+ausl%C3%B6sers
Es behandelt die Vorgeschichte von Orson Krennic und damit auch was er vor Rogue One mit Galen zu tun hatte und wie es zu der Rivalität zwischen ihm und Tarkin kommt.
https://www.amazon.de/Star-WarsTM-A...810723&sr=8-1&keywords=star+wars+der+auslöser


----------



## Rabowke (29. Oktober 2018)

Beide Bücher hab ich schon gelesen, Der Auslöser vor zwei Wochen im Urlaub. 

Wie gesagt, ich glaube halt nicht, das ein Film über Tarkin jetzt die breite Masse ansprechen wird. Die Fans natürlich, wenn man das CGI gut hinbekommt, aber den Rest? 

Selbst Boba Fett hab ich so meine Bedenken, vllt. Obi mit Ewan McGregor ... das *könnte* was werden.


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2018)

das Problem war bei Solo eher die Produktionsvorgeschichte und die durch den Fehlgriff verursachten Mehrkosten
Oder die Einbildung das jedes Jahr ein neuer Star Wars Film kommen würde ohn zu schauen wie viel Reale Zeit tatsächlich dazwischen liegt und wenn mehr als 12 Monate dazwischen liegen, dann kommt der nicht Jährlich, 
Aber wenn man nur auf's Releasejahresdatum schaut, auch nicht sonderlich schlau, vorallem wenn man sich dadurch täuschen lassen könnte dass 2019 kein Film kommt wenn man EP9. eine Woche verschiebt


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube ja immernoch, dass Solo (mitunter unverschuldet) unter dem "Fanbacklash" zu Episode 8 zu leiden hatte. Klar könnte man meinen, schlechte Publicity ist gute Publicity, aber ich denke, in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung war auf Grund dieser überwältigenden negativen Welle der Bogen dann doch überspannt, sodass Solo zu dem Zeitpunkt keine guten Chancen hatte.


----------



## Javata (29. Oktober 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja immernoch, dass Solo (mitunter unverschuldet) unter dem "Fanbacklash" zu Episode 8 zu leiden hatte. Klar könnte man meinen, schlechte Publicity ist gute Publicity, aber ich denke, in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung war auf Grund dieser überwältigenden negativen Welle der Bogen dann doch überspannt, sodass Solo zu dem Zeitpunkt keine guten Chancen hatte.



Sehe ich ähnlich.
Disney dachte vermutlich, man holt sich mit den Rechten an SW die goldene Eier legende Henne. egal was man mit der Marke macht. Und während der erste Teil noch wohlwollend als Hommage an die Vergangenheit gesehen werden konnte und RougeOne ein durchaus netter Film war ging es für viele Fans danach bergab. Lag vll auch an den hohen Erwartungen an Star Wars Filme insgesamt, aber auch den vielen Unstimmigkeiten in "The last Jedi".

Das man die Geschichte ausschlachtet für Spin-Offs gefällt natürlich auch vielen nicht. Und während Han Solo noch relativ viel unbekannten Backround hat, so ist die Geschichte von Obi-Wan relativ simpel und (aus meiner Sicht) wenig unterhaltend. In Episode 1 ist Obi 25 Jahre alt und wurde vorher ca 10 Jahre von Qui-Gon als unterrichtet, vorher lebte er im Jeditempel. Klar kann man daunterhaltende Action rein packen, insgesamt aber nicht sonderlich spannend mMn.

Viel lieber würde ich endlich mal wieder neue und qualitativ gute StarWars RPGs sehen. Die Kotor und Jedi Knight Reihen sind zeitlose Klassiker und wenn man die heutigen Hardware/Software Möglichkeiten bedenkt könnte man daraus leicht Spiele einer Kategorie von Witcher 3, RDR 2 und ähnlichem machen. Spiele die sowohl Fans als auch Gamer ansprechen bieten nochmal höhere Verkaufszahlen. Warum man sich soetwas Jahre lang entgehen lässt ist mir ein Rätsel. Klar gibt es SWTOR, aber das letzte Addon liegt hier auch schon 2 Jahre zurück und MMOs sind einfach kein Ersatz für echte RPGs, ebenso wenig wie Battlefront.


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> Disney dachte vermutlich, man holt sich mit den Rechten an SW die goldene Eier legende Henne. egal was man mit der Marke macht. Und während der erste Teil noch wohlwollend als Hommage an die Vergangenheit gesehen werden konnte und RougeOne ein durchaus netter Film war ging es für viele Fans danach bergab. Lag vll auch an den hohen Erwartungen an Star Wars Filme insgesamt, aber auch den vielen Unstimmigkeiten in "The last Jedi".



naja, unstimmigkeiten
auch wenn man das immer wiederholt wird es nicht richtiger, weil brillanterweise alle dieser "Unstimmigkeiten" entweder realistisch oder schon so im EU vorkamen


----------



## Javata (29. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, unstimmigkeiten
> auch wenn man das immer wiederholt wird es nicht richtiger, weil brillanterweise alle dieser "Unstimmigkeiten" entweder realistisch oder schon so im EU vorkamen



Ich rede bei Unstimmigkeiten nicht von Fehlern, dann hätte ich Fehler geschrieben. Es geht einfach darum, das viele Dinge im Film beim Zuschauer schlecht angekommen sind. Sei es der "mächtige Snoke", der innerhalb von 5 Sekunden stirbt, quasi ohne Gegenwehr oder Leas Weltraumflug a la Mary Poppins, um nur mal zwei Punkte zu nennen. Gibt da natürlich noch mehr.
Wie gesagt, es geht nicht darum, dass diese Unstimmigkeiten unrealitisch sind oder im EU schon vorkamen sondern einzig und alleine darum, wie die Masse der Fans diese aufnahm.


----------



## Frullo (29. Oktober 2018)

Tja... Solo ist mein Lieblings-Star Wars-Film aus der Disney-Schmiede, leider haben sie es meines Erachtens mit dem Timing vergeigt: Zu nahe an VIII, der schlechtesten Episode (zumindest in der Disney-Ära). Vorweg: Das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, denn VIII hatte durchaus Unterhaltungswert - aber auch vieles, was das Erlebnis trübte.

Und es ist ja auch nicht so, als ob George die Marke Star Wars während seiner Zeit nicht ausgiebig ausgeschlachtet hätte, aber bei Disney hatte ich in den letzten Jahren einfach das Gefühl, als wollten sie aus einem Nobel-Restaurant eine Fastfood-Kette machen... Manchmal ist eben weniger doch mehr...


----------



## MrFob (29. Oktober 2018)

Tja, dann bleibt Disney's einziger Film zur Origin Story von Star Wars Charakteren wohl ein ... wait for it ... Solo-Abenteuer! 
Dabei waere einen neuen Film in dieser Art sicher richtig Fett gewesen. 

Ok, genug davon. Ich glaube aber, dass ein Boba Fett Spin Off viel besser haette funktionieren koennen, als ein Solo Spin Off. Der Solo Film war ja an sich nicht schlecht und mMn eigentlich einer der besseren SW Filme. Das Hauptproblem war halt dass Han Solo so eine ikonische Figure ist, die auch noch dazu von einem extrem ikonischen Schauspieler verkoerpert wurde. Das wechselt man nicht einfach mal schnell so aus.

Diese Problem wuerde ein Boba Fett Film nicht hben, da wir den eh blos als recht gesichtslose Figure in den Filmen (oder halt als Kind) kennen. Insofern waerehier eine Neuaufmachung nicht das Problem. Ob ein Boba Fett Film nun an den kinokassen erfolgreich waere oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es gab halt schon extrem viel Star Wrs die letzten Jahre und selbst ich als recht eingefleischter Fan der Filme hab mir Solo nicht mehr im Kino angeschaut. Aber rein vom Charakter her finde ich wuerde sich ein Fett Spin Off auf jeden Fall etwas leichter umsetzen lassen.

Naja, vielleicht bzw. wahrscheinlich ahben sie den Film ja auch gecancelt weil sie ja jetzt die Mandalorian Serie machen, das waere sich evtl. sonst alles zu aehnlich geworden?


----------



## Frullo (29. Oktober 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Diese Problem wuerde ein Boba Fett Film nicht hben, da wir den eh blos als recht gesichtslose Figure in den Filmen (oder halt als Kind) kennen...



Äh... Da Boba ein Klon von Jango ist, sieht der dann als Erwachsener nicht genauso wie all die anderen Klon-Krieger aus?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2018)

Wie schon erwähnt, Solo hat für mich mit mehreren Dingen zu kämpfen:
1) 30 Jahre zu spät (Fanbase kräftig geschrumpft)
2) kein Ford (ob eine CGI Verjüngung geholfen hätte wär auch fraglich)
3) skeptische Fans nach Ep7 und Ep8 (gerade die 8 hat alle in meinem Bekanntenkreis mehrfach geschockt)
4) Das Produktionshickhack nebst Mehrkosten.

Ich muß dabei sagen das ich Solo durchaus sehr gut fand, jedoch hat er halt nicht mehr den SW Bonus wo andere Filme technisch hinterherhinkten.


Bezüglich einen Boba Fett denke ich das der mit Punkt 1 und 3 ähnliche Basisprobleme hätte.

Boba Fett ist nicht Gesichtslos !
Als Unbeschleunigt aufgewachsener Klon von Jango ist ganz klar wo die Reise hingehen müßte, wobei man in der Jungen Zeit natürlich etwas Spielraum hätte.

:Edith:
Verdammt da war einer schneller, son Schwein  !


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Ich rede bei Unstimmigkeiten nicht von Fehlern, dann hätte ich Fehler geschrieben. Es geht einfach darum, das viele Dinge im Film beim Zuschauer schlecht angekommen sind. Sei es der "mächtige Snoke", der innerhalb von 5 Sekunden stirbt, quasi ohne Gegenwehr oder Leas Weltraumflug a la Mary Poppins, um nur mal zwei Punkte zu nennen. Gibt da natürlich noch mehr.
> Wie gesagt, es geht nicht darum, dass diese Unstimmigkeiten unrealitisch sind oder im EU schon vorkamen sondern einzig und alleine darum, wie die Masse der Fans diese aufnahm.



sag ich doch
wenn man den Schwachsinn wiederholt wirds nicht besser 
Oder warum bringt man immer wieder die dümmsten Dinge? Denkt euch doch mal richtige Argumente aus und nicht was schon zich mal widerlegt wurde wenn man den Film gesehen hat, abgesehen davon:
Wie lange halt Palpatine ausgehalten am Ende als der von Vader runter geworfen wurde? 2Sekunden? Und man stirbt immer noch nicht Instant im Weltraum und das man auf die Intensivstation muss wird auch mal wieder ignoriert oder das im Weltraum keine Luft da ist der Klamotten zum wehen bringt oder wieso ist es so unverständlich dass wenn man kleine Lichtschwerter zu sich ziehen kann, wenn man sich an einem Großen Objekt "festhält" sich ran ziehen kann?

Also haben wir es wieder, alle Gründe die als Beweiße kommen sind halt Murks oder Falsch
Z.B. was ich letzt wieder lesen musste, das keines der Schiffe aus EP8 Ergeben würde, tja, Fans die mal Star Wars gesehen haben würden jetzt Spontan so an TIE Fighter denken, oder an AT-ATs oder an die das Sinnlosebrückenmodul der Imperialen Schiffe


----------



## MrFob (29. Oktober 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh... Da Boba ein Klon von Jango ist, sieht der dann als Erwachsener nicht genauso wie all die anderen Klon-Krieger aus?



Achja stimmt, Jango sieht man ja mal. Naja, aber ich denke der ist bei weitem nicht so schwer mit einem anderen Schauspieler zu ersetzen, als das bei Han Solo der Fall war.


----------



## Javata (29. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> sag ich doch
> wenn man den Schwachsinn wiederholt wirds nicht besser
> Oder warum bringt man immer wieder die dümmsten Dinge? Denkt euch doch mal richtige Argumente aus und nicht was schon zich mal widerlegt wurde wenn man den Film gesehen hat, abgesehen davon:
> Wie lange halt Palpatine ausgehalten am Ende als der von Vader runter geworfen wurde? 2Sekunden? Und man stirbt immer noch nicht Instant im Weltraum und das man auf die Intensivstation muss wird auch mal wieder ignoriert oder das im Weltraum keine Luft da ist der Klamotten zum wehen bringt oder wieso ist es so unverständlich dass wenn man kleine Lichtschwerter zu sich ziehen kann, wenn man sich an einem Großen Objekt "festhält" sich ran ziehen kann?
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob du es nicht verstehen willst oder kannst. Probiere ich es noch ein letztes Mal:
Ich sage nicht, dass der Film voller Fehler ist! Ich sage, dass Elemente des Films bei den Fans nicht gut angekommen sind. Das Snoke keine Backround-Story in den Filmen besitzt und dann auch einfach stirbt oder Leias Weltraumflug sind einfach faktisch Punkte, die massiv kritisiert wurden oder auch belächeld. Zudem solltest du davon ausgehen, dass viele Menschen den Film gucken, die sich bei weitem nicht so tief in der Materie auskennen wie du. Dh Dinge, die dir (offensichtlich) gefallen oder dich nicht stören wirken auf andere extremst unpassend. Das der Film nicht als Glanzstück der Serie betrachtet wird kannst du wohl kaum bestreiten.
Ich sags nochmal: Es geht darum wie der Film bei den Zuschauern aufgenommen wird und warum es so war.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (30. Oktober 2018)

> Ich weiß nicht ob du es nicht verstehen willst oder kannst.



Lass es lieber, ich lese hier zwar zu 99% nur und schaue ab und an vorbei, aber selbst mir ist bei den Star Wars Beiträgen schon aufgefallen das  Enisra  ein Fanboy durch und durch ist. Keine Kritik ist berechtigt, die Kritik die es gibt ist nichts wert und haltlos und dann werden auch noch sinnlose Vergleiche herbeigezogen um die eigenen Argumente zu untermauern. 
 Ich wollte schon öfters mal hier und da was antworten, aber man merkt das es nichts bringen würde, darum lasse ich es. Mir tut es ja schon leid, weil ich hier jetzt was geschrieben habe^^


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2018)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Lass es lieber, ich lese hier zwar zu 99% nur und schaue ab und an vorbei, aber selbst mir ist bei den Star Wars Beiträgen schon aufgefallen das  Enisra  ein Fanboy durch und durch ist. Keine Kritik ist berechtigt, die Kritik die es gibt ist nichts wert und haltlos und dann werden auch noch sinnlose Vergleiche herbeigezogen um die eigenen Argumente zu untermauern.
> Ich wollte schon öfters mal hier und da was antworten, aber man merkt das es nichts bringen würde, darum lasse ich es. Mir tut es ja schon leid, weil ich hier jetzt was geschrieben habe^^



wenn das berechtigte Kritik sein soll, warum ist es  immer der gleiche Mist der seinen Urpsrung im Haterlager hat?
Ein Haterlager was sich dadurch auszeichnet als Einleitung zu haben das EP8 ja totaler Schrott ist...

Bringt doch mal richtige Kritik, ach ne, kam nur nie, man hat den gleichen alten Käse wiederholt der schon 5mal widerlegt wurde, z.B. in dem man den Film schaut
Da könnte einem aufgefallen sein was für ein Trick Kylo macht

Kommt immer nur so Schwachsinn wie jetzt als Antwort


----------



## Frullo (30. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn das berechtigte Kritik sein soll, warum ist es  immer der gleiche Mist der seinen Urpsrung im Haterlager hat?
> Ein Haterlager was sich dadurch auszeichnet als Einleitung zu haben das EP8 ja totaler Schrott ist...
> 
> Bringt doch mal richtige Kritik, ach ne, kam nur nie, man hat den gleichen alten Käse wiederholt der schon 5mal widerlegt wurde, z.B. in dem man den Film schaut
> ...



Womit Du offensichtlich Mühe hast, ist zu akzeptieren, dass einer eindeutigen Mehrheit gewisse Aspekte von Episode VIII einfach nicht gefallen haben - und zwar auf einer absolut subjektiven Ebene. Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen objektiv und subjektiv? Wenn nicht, mach Dich schlau.

Nehmen wir das Mary Poppins Beispiel: Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die grosse Mehrheit der Zuschauer nicht mit dem EU vertraut ist, sondern deren Wissen über das SW-Universum lediglich auf den vorhergehenden Filmen basiert. Nun wurde "die Wirkungsweise der Macht" schon in den vorhergehenden Filmen immer wieder erweitert - während in Episode IV die Macht "lediglich" dazu diente, eine gewisse Voraussicht der Ereignisse zu besitzen - so dass man die Strahlen einer Laser-schiessenden Kugel mit einem Lichtschwert abfangen konnte oder eben den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischte, um ein Protonentorpedo in einen kleinen Schacht zu schiessen - konnte man in Episode V damit bereits durch reine Geisteskraft Dinge bewegen. 

Es ist also überhaupt nicht abwegig, dass einen die Macht auch vor den Auswirkungen der absoluten Leere und der Beinahe-absoluter-Nullpunkt-Kälte schützen könnte. Aber während einige Erweiterungen der Wirkungsweise der Macht beim Publikum keine Probleme verursacht haben, scheint es in diesem Fall eben nicht so zu sein. Woran dies liegt, lässt sich nicht wirklich bestimmen - weil es eben subjektiv ist. Es ist eine beinahe instinktive Reaktion - in diesem Fall wohl Ungläubigkeit - und es gibt wohl bei einem phantastischen (im Sinne von nicht wissenschaftlich fundierter Fiktion) Film kaum etwas schlimmeres, als eine Szene die Ungläubigkeit verursacht, weil sie einen aus der Geschichte reisst.

Von daher kannst Du noch lange argumentieren, es sei nicht abwegig, dass die Macht so etwas zulässt: Wenn die erste instinktive Reaktion auf die Szene Ungläubigkeit ist, hinterlässt das einen bleibenden, leider negativen, Eindruck - der im Übrigen überhaupt nichts mit "hate" zu tun hast - und das wüsstest Du, wenn Du mal ehrlich zu Dir selbst wärst...

Ähnliches gilt für Snoke: Natürlich ist sein Abgang eine Überraschung, und prinzipiell sind Überraschungen in einem Handlungsstrang etwas Gutes, aber in diesem Fall wirkt die Überraschung antiklimatisch. Die spontane Reaktion darauf ist "Was? Das war's schon mit dem neuen Oberbösewicht?" Der Überraschungseffekt erreicht in einem solchen Fall genau das Gegenteil von dem Beabsichtigten, weil er Enttäuschung statt Verzückung hervorruft.

Wie üblich werden meine Worte an der Rüstung die Du Dir zugelegt hast abprallen, aber wer weiss, vielleicht denkst Du mal tatsächlich darüber nach...


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2018)

Mehrheit ist relativ, schreiende Mehrheit trifft eher.
Zufriedene Leute schreiben viel seltener dass sie zufrieden sind als Unzufriedene dass sie es nicht sind, bei fast allen Themen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (30. Oktober 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wie üblich werden meine Worte an der Rüstung die Du Dir zugelegt hast abprallen, aber wer weiss, vielleicht denkst Du mal tatsächlich darüber nach...



Hast du noch immer nicht begriffen? Du bist kein Fan und hast damit keinerlei Recht, dich subjektiv, objektiv, positiv, negativ oder mit sonst irgendeinem ...iv über diesen Film zu äußern. PERIOD.


----------



## Frullo (30. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mehrheit ist relativ, schreiende Mehrheit trifft eher.
> Zufriedene Leute schreiben viel seltener dass sie zufrieden sind als Unzufriedene dass sie es nicht sind, bei fast allen Themen.



Die Solo-Kasse spricht deutlichere Worte als jedes Posting, jeder Blog-Eintrag oder sonst wie geäusserte Wertung. Natürlich ist der Grund für die schlechte Kasse höchst spekulativ, aber ein Zusammenhang mit VIII liegt nahe.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2018)

Frullo und ich sind nicht häufig einer Meinung, aber gerade die Dinge, die er in seinem Beitrag angesprochen hat, sind mir *exakt so* im Kino durch den Kopf gegangen.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die Solo-Kasse spricht deutlichere Worte als jedes Posting, jeder Blog-Eintrag oder sonst wie geäusserte Wertung. Natürlich ist der Grund für die schlechte Kasse höchst spekulativ, aber ein Zusammenhang mit VIII liegt nahe.



Der DVD/BR-Verkauf ebenfalls und dort ist Solo seit Release auf Platz 1 etwa bei Amazon


----------



## Frullo (30. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der DVD/BR-Verkauf ebenfalls und dort ist Solo seit Release auf Platz 1 etwa bei Amazon



Ist sogar noch ein Grund mehr - schliesslich ist es ja nur logisch, dass die VIII-Auswirkungen je mehr Zeit vergeht an Wirkung verlieren. Ich glaube, die meisten hier sind der Meinung, dass Solo ein solider Eintrag in der Star Wars Franchise ist. Darum ist der Kinokassen-Flop mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht selbst verschuldet...


----------

